# Hesston 1007 disc mower trouble



## tachessher (Jul 18, 2013)

Good morning everyone, I have a Hesston 1007 Disc Mower, the older style with the common oil reservoir. Can anyone tell me how to add oil to the cutter bar, and what kind of oil to use? I've tried putting oil in the 2 plugs on the gearbox, but its not taking as much oil as I know it should. We recently had the cutter bar separated from the gearbox, so I know the bar is virtually empty... Help please??? Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the 1007 would have the modular cutterbar with individual reservoirs at each disc. You will need to remove the disc then the 4 bolts beneath. Then the top cap should come off and you'll be able to see the inside of the gearbox. Replace with EP-O gearbox grease. The later models would have a dipstick and plug but I could never see how you could get grease out through a dran hole. Whenever you have that topcap off check those bottom bearings for wear by using a long screwdriver for leverage.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

The bar looks empty because you have an empty spacer adjacent to the gearbox.


----------



## tachessher (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh ok. It would appear that I was given incorrect information. I was trying to fill the cutter bar with oil through the gearbox fill plugs. After looking at the parts manual, it looks like I just pull the disc off and pack the bearings with grease similar to a wheel bearing...


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't use regular grease and don't overfill or it will overheat.


----------

